# All In One Wine Pump Giveaway !!



## vacuumpumpman

Who's ready for a giveaway, I know I am!

If you've been reading the Vintner's Chair articles and the the many reviews, you know there is one product that comes up time and again as a must have item for any winemaker, and that of course is the All in One Wine Pump! Talk to anyone who has one of these marvelous system and you will hear nothing but praise, and for a good reason.

I am Steve,(vacuumpumpman), the creator and owner of All in One Wine Pump, I am a winemaker, and have been a contributing member of the Wine Making Talk community since 2011. 100% of wine makers have been enjoying their hobby more with the ease of using this pump. Please read the reviews here REVIEW: *allinonewinepump* and see what they are saying, or Google it yourself as there are other reviews available.

Now it could be your turn to see the Joy of owning an Allinonewinepump, FREE !
I am excited to announce it is time for another All In One Wine Pump Giveaway !



The bottling attachment gives you consistent bottling liquid height. It removes the CO2 every time you use it to transfer. No more bending over for bottling or lifting full carboys ever again

*filter and housing not included

If you buy an All in One Wine Pump anytime during this giveaway and you win this giveaway All in One will refund your purchase.


Rules and Entry for the Giveaway:
To enter complete one of these two things:

1. Like or Comment on our Facebook page: Log in to Facebook
2. Comment or Share the URL of the website anywhere; Twitter, Facebook, Myspace, forum, e-mail a friend. Wine Pump | All in One Wine Pump

Please reply one time to this thread.

On December 2nd we will close this giveaway at 11:59 pm central, and draw one winner on December 3rd. The winner will have 24 hours to claim their prize by contacting me (vacuumpumpman or txbrew) through private message here on site.


Good luck and big thanks to Wine making talk to make this happen

No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to Entries must be received by December 2nd. Void where prohibited.International winners to pay shipping. Limit One (1) entry per household. WineMakingTalk.com is not responsible for prizes.


----------



## bkisel

This time I'm going to WIN!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

bkisel said:


> This time I'm going to WIN!



don't forget the Rules and Entry for the Giveaway:
To enter complete one of these two things:

1. Like or Comment on our Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/All-In-One-...1559909222725/
2. Comment or Share the URL of the website anywhere; Twitter, Facebook, Myspace, forum, e-mail a friend. http://www.allinonewinepump.com/

Good Luck !!


----------



## ceeaton

Emailed my older brother, if I win it's his Christmas gift.


----------



## bkisel

Yep. Read the rules and complied. Must have opened the thread just after you posted.

Ps. If I don't win this time can I get a senior citizens discount on a purchase?


----------



## geek

Steve,

I shared your FB page on mine.
This time it is mine Bill...!! [emoji4]


----------



## DoctorCAD

This is a great deal. Free!


----------



## Amanda660

Done & Done. Emailed my sister (who just started wine making in TX) but if I win.....she will not be getting it for Christmas  Thanks for the chance - much appreciated!


----------



## Rampage4all

Done Steve I'll need to get a headspace eliminator too


----------



## Johny99

#1 done. My back needs this!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Rampage4all said:


> Done Steve I'll need to get a headspace eliminator too



You know that is extra - LOL -


----------



## AkTom

This is a great giveaway. Thanks


----------



## bumblebeetuna

Emailed to my mom, hope I wine


----------



## winehomie

liked shared commented and entered, FINGERS CROSSED


----------



## jgmann67

Commented on your FB page and shared your website on my FB page. This would make my novice winemaker brother very happy.


----------



## cmsben61

liked on Facebook


----------



## ffemt128

Product continues to receive great reviews. I'm in to the give away..


----------



## JohnT

Count me in Steve!!! 

I NEVER win this type of stuff, but I am very glad to support both you and your product! 

Sent e-mail to several friends..


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> Steve,
> 
> I shared your FB page on mine.
> This time it is mine Bill...!! [emoji4]



Wait just a minute! Didn't you at one time have two?


----------



## mad4sax

Long time beer brewer now also making wine. I need to get all the wine gadgets like I have all the beer ones.


----------



## geek

bkisel said:


> Wait just a minute! Didn't you at one time have two?



You said it right, "*at one time*"


----------



## dcbrown73

Awesome! Done! Liked and shared.


----------



## winehomie

It's mine, My precious come to me my precious!!! Lol Good luck everyone......A HEX ON YOU ALL ::


----------



## JohnT

winehomie said:


> It's mine, My precious come to me my precious!!! Lol Good luck everyone......A HEX ON YOU ALL ::


 
He uses it for Welch's!! He ruins it!


----------



## BernardSmith

Posted your video on my timeline.


----------



## hardworkin

'Liked' your Facebook page. Throw my name into the hat, please!


----------



## derekjames100

Thank you so much for being an asset to our community!!


----------



## Steve_M

I already own one, but would make a great Christmas gift.
Liked and shared on FB.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

geek said:


> You said it right, "*at one time*"



There has to be a good story behind this one - Varis ?

If you want you can PM me on this


----------



## Matty_Kay

Used my brand new AIO today to rack 12 gallon of fall 2016 wine. The AIO was the best, thanks Steve.


----------



## geek

vacuumpumpman said:


> There has to be a good story behind this one - Varis ?
> 
> If you want you can PM me on this




History Steve, back in history [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Filosophic1

*Awesome*

I would love to win one of these. My neighbors would always have wine lol.


----------



## Jericurl

Shared on FB and on Twitter!

If I win this, I can get my stuff into bottles so much quicker!

If I don't, maybe I can convince Manthing that this is the best Christmas present he could get me!


----------



## Hawleyfarms

I'm in! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Rodnboro

Well I would enter, but I won the last one. Thank you Steve for your generosity and I'm still enjoying mine. Folks, if you win, Steve will still treat you like you bought it. His customer service is great. Good luck everyone.


----------



## cindilouwho

*I liked, I shared, I want! *

I'm really hoping I win this!!!


----------



## brewbush

Count me in!


----------



## kevinlfifer

Emailed my retired Italian engineer friend, I'm trying to teach HIM how to make wine.!!! Engineers have no patience!!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Rodnboro said:


> Well I would enter, but I won the last one. Thank you Steve for your generosity and I'm still enjoying mine. Folks, if you win, Steve will still treat you like you bought it. His customer service is great. Good luck everyone.



Robert 
That is very kind of you !

Thank you for your nice words 


Please everyone - make sure that you follow the rules and please post how you did it - Thanks


----------



## Vineau

Hi Steve, Your pump looks fantastic. Thank you for the opportunity to maybe have one.

-Linda


----------



## PittGrad

Emailed the link to a friend who just got into the hobby...plz count me in!


----------



## Ballpeen

I like the page, I posted the link on my facebook. Please add me to giveaway


----------



## Jo_T

*Love this*

Yes please! Would love to win one


----------



## brenda2654

Hope to win one, need a good pump and filter and addicted to making wine


----------



## mennyg19

Count me in! Emailed a few newbie winemaker friends of mine. Hope to win! This would make my life sssooooo much easier


----------



## Justanuthahoosier

Read, liked, shared. Waiting on notification, and you WON!..email. Ahh...confidence!


----------



## mwulf67

Liked on FB...


----------



## Jennymay

Me me me please I'd love one... liked the page, and posted the link on fb Thanks jennifer


----------



## Rachelpbp

*Need this so much*

So fed up of trying to degass my plum wine, please let me win


----------



## Fable

Done and done! Fingers crossed. This has been on my wish list for ages!!


----------



## DocJones

I'm in. Wish me luck.


----------



## Tom123055

Liked, posted and commented


----------



## FrankMC

*WooHoo*

Liked on FB, posted here and made comment on FB...Trying to win for my Dad!!


----------



## opus345

FB liked and commented. I'm in. Thanks! Its's always important to be a gracious winner.


----------



## Rachelw212

Me me me! (I hope)


----------



## jayhkr

Lets see if lady luck can smile down on me! Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## buzzerj

This would be good for my bottling projects!


----------



## axmpph

Time to win.


----------



## barbiek

vacuumpumpman said:


> don't forget the Rules and Entry for the Giveaway:
> To enter complete one of these two things:
> 
> 1. Like or Comment on our Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/All-In-One-...1559909222725/
> 2. Comment or Share the URL of the website anywhere; Twitter, Facebook, Myspace, forum, e-mail a friend. http://www.allinonewinepump.com/
> 
> Good Luck !!



Hey Steve the first link is broken thanks


----------



## vacuumpumpman

barbiek said:


> Hey Steve the first link is broken thanks



I will look into it , if you try and click on the link you provided it does not work as it is shortened as you save it automatically. Please go to page 1 and use that link directly or you can use this one - https://www.facebook.com/All-In-One-Wine-Pump-541559909222725/ -
and yes it counts going to the LHBS and discussing it with them. 

Thanks for letting me know


----------



## Whitehrs

I did both.... DO I get Extra Credit?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Whitehrs said:


> I did both.... DO I get Extra Credit?



Yes you get extra credit !! 

Just not an extra raffle ticket for the giveaway -


----------



## Whitehrs

OK, Man, I was hopin. That would be a great addition to my evil genius lab..


----------



## Bubba1

shared url I'm not on Facebook
but I'm in Thanks___________Mike


----------



## Affe

Looking to end my losing streak in life with a win at something! Liked on Facebook and shared the link there too!


----------



## Lee_D

I need this.


----------



## jbrown

Fingers crossed!


----------



## olsoncal

*Entered*

I liked your page on Facebook. Hoping I win...I could really use one!
--Caleb Olson


----------



## Paulietivo

*AllInOne!*

Liked & emailed my brother in law, Salute!


----------



## Dawlz

*Nice job....*

It's on of those...."jeez I wish I thought of that" moments...
Nice job and thank you...
Forwarded to all my winemaking paisanos!


----------



## decoleur

I shared with my homebrew club. 

lettuce do this.


----------



## we5inelgr

Liked on FB. 

Good luck to all


----------



## richmke

A must have for winemakers. Great for beer makers too.


----------



## sgx2

Emailed my whole winemaking group! 
This is a useful tool that I hope ends up with someone in the group...


----------



## mgmarty

*All in one*

Shared on facebook!


----------



## cheesecake

Shared on the local homebrew forum chat room.


----------



## jemiller59

#1 is completed and now I am just waiting to hear from you.


----------



## DRLong

. Liked shared.


----------



## Wa5yom

*Wine pump*

Done...gonna win this..


----------



## barbl72

#1 done - posted on Facebook page.
Sure hope I win this one!
THANKS!


----------



## Steve68

Emailed my wife and son. I've been talking to him about the vacuum transfer setup for a while now...

Come on, Santa! Come on, Santa!


----------



## jgmann67

To everyone that's entering to win one of these - Best of luck to you. The AIO is THE most valuable tool in my winemaking arsenal. 

But if you don't win (only one of us can), you really should consider putting one of these on your Christmas list. I did last year and am beyond satisfied with the results I've gotten - in bottling, degassing, limiting messes, lifting heavy carboys... the list goes on. It's too big for a stocking stuffer, but fits really well under the tree.


----------



## cmason1957

And if you already have an allinonewinepump, you might also want to think about getting (or putting on your Christmas List) a Pressurized Bottle Washer/Sanitizer. My wife let me pick one up and it is a great tool, with some extra uses. Not only can it move sanitizing water around, but what about when you want to move wine from one vessel to another that might not be able to handle a vacuum...


----------



## TallTexan

*Pick me, pick me!*

I would love to win the All In One Wine Pump! I'm making wine for my daughter's upcoming wedding...this would be so helpful!


----------



## luanne50

One heck of a give away! It's on my wish list.


----------



## HeadWatersWine

Followed the rules. Looking forward to the pump. LOL


----------



## msherretz

I love these wine pumps.


----------



## RaymondoChin

This would be awesome !
Liked and shared on FB.


----------



## 1948man

*Pump Giveaway*

Boy would I love to win this. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## astewart51

I'm in for the drawing.


----------



## loumik

liked on FB


----------



## onlyreds

Aw yeah. Gotta get one ... free!!


----------



## trolo

*I hope I win this time*

I emailed my friend who makes wine since I already like your fb page


----------



## TemperanceOwl

I sent your webpage to my dad. If I win I'll give it to him!


----------



## malfrune

Liked on FB


----------



## ezekielsays

*Wahoo!*

Emailed my brother in law. Maybe this will get him into making wine!


----------



## hounddawg

at first i was a costumer of Steve, then i was blessed to become his friend,
regardless of that i a southern hillbilly that stands on his word above all.
you will never find any thing that will save your back, greatly reduce time, it puts a stop to lifting heavy carboys, degassing comes without thinking when you rack, i use the filter housing, 1 micron for whites an 5 micron for reds wine so clear it turns to art, gas pulled by vacuum every time you rack, then comes quick bottling with the correct neck space for corking your wines.
AI1 allinonewinepump.com
Dawg
















vacuumpumpman said:


> Who's ready for a giveaway, I know I am!
> 
> If you've been reading the Vintner's Chair articles and the the many reviews, you know there is one product that comes up time and again as a must have item for any winemaker, and that of course is the All in One Wine Pump! Talk to anyone who has one of these marvelous system and you will hear nothing but praise, and for a good reason.
> 
> I am Steve,(vacuumpumpman), the creator and owner of All in One Wine Pump, I am a winemaker, and have been a contributing member of the Wine Making Talk community since 2011. 100% of wine makers have been enjoying their hobby more with the ease of using this pump. Please read the reviews here REVIEW: *allinonewinepump* and see what they are saying, or Google it yourself as there are other reviews available.
> 
> Now it could be your turn to see the Joy of owning an Allinonewinepump, FREE !
> I am excited to announce it is time for another All In One Wine Pump Giveaway !
> View attachment 32249
> 
> 
> The bottling attachment gives you consistent bottling liquid height. It removes the CO2 every time you use it to transfer. No more bending over for bottling or lifting full carboys ever again
> 
> *filter and housing not included
> 
> If you buy an All in One Wine Pump anytime during this giveaway and you win this giveaway All in One will refund your purchase.
> 
> 
> Rules and Entry for the Giveaway:
> To enter complete one of these two things:
> 
> 1. Like or Comment on our Facebook page: Log in to Facebook
> 2. Comment or Share the URL of the website anywhere; Twitter, Facebook, Myspace, forum, e-mail a friend. Wine Pump | All in One Wine Pump
> 
> Please reply one time to this thread.
> 
> On December 2nd we will close this giveaway at 11:59 pm central, and draw one winner on December 3rd. The winner will have 24 hours to claim their prize by contacting me (vacuumpumpman or txbrew) through private message here on site.
> 
> 
> Good luck and big thanks to Wine making talk to make this happen
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to Entries must be received by December 2nd. Void where prohibited.International winners to pay shipping. Limit One (1) entry per household. WineMakingTalk.com is not responsible for prizes.


----------



## riesf

I liked your Facebook page and then shared it on mine...


----------



## bobrap

Done both. I'm in for the win!


----------



## JohnT

So Steve, 

When are you going to tell all of them that this contest is limited to moderators, from New Jersey, that have over 8,000 posts???


----------



## PoppaCork

Liked on Facebook for my entry. Now waiting for the official conformation of my win!


----------



## stella_tigre

Thanks for a chance to win. In!!


----------



## barbiek

Done thank you Steve


----------



## bds3

Liked on Facebook AND shared the link with 2 friends via email, for good measure. Thanks in advance for picking me as the winner.


----------



## UncleP

Liked and shared,
wish and wait for this b4 xMas


----------



## thruhike00

Liked on Facebook for my entry.


----------



## poolside

Entered! Shared on my page and commented on yours!
I must win! Although I will miss cleaning my siphoning equipment, maybe.

Please, Please. Got an Eclipse Pinot Noir that could use less, er... more sucking!

Thanks for the opportunity.
Karl


----------



## salcoco

great device to bad I own all plastic carboys. but will convert to all glass if I win one.


----------



## Rhegan

I just emailed my friend out west


----------



## edwillb

Done and done. I love it.


----------



## defrisselle

Liked and Commented on FB
Tweeted the website
Would be a great addition to my setup.


----------



## Scubakleev

Liked and shared on Facebook. I've heard nothing but good things about it. Would love to give it a go.


----------



## cmgadwa

*I've been dreaming about owning this*



vacuumpumpman said:


> Who's ready for a giveaway, I know I am!
> 
> If you've been reading the Vintner's Chair articles and the the many reviews, you know there is one product that comes up time and again as a must have item for any winemaker, and that of course is the All in One Wine Pump! Talk to anyone who has one of these marvelous system and you will hear nothing but praise, and for a good reason.
> 
> I am Steve,(vacuumpumpman), the creator and owner of All in One Wine Pump, I am a winemaker, and have been a contributing member of the Wine Making Talk community since 2011. 100% of wine makers have been enjoying their hobby more with the ease of using this pump. Please read the reviews here REVIEW: *allinonewinepump* and see what they are saying, or Google it yourself as there are other reviews available.
> 
> Now it could be your turn to see the Joy of owning an Allinonewinepump, FREE !
> I am excited to announce it is time for another All In One Wine Pump Giveaway !
> View attachment 32249
> 
> 
> The bottling attachment gives you consistent bottling liquid height. It removes the CO2 every time you use it to transfer. No more bending over for bottling or lifting full carboys ever again
> 
> *filter and housing not included
> 
> If you buy an All in One Wine Pump anytime during this giveaway and you win this giveaway All in One will refund your purchase.
> 
> 
> Rules and Entry for the Giveaway:
> To enter complete one of these two things:
> 
> 1. Like or Comment on our Facebook page: Log in to Facebook
> 2. Comment or Share the URL of the website anywhere; Twitter, Facebook, Myspace, forum, e-mail a friend. Wine Pump | All in One Wine Pump
> 
> Please reply one time to this thread.
> 
> On December 2nd we will close this giveaway at 11:59 pm central, and draw one winner on December 3rd. The winner will have 24 hours to claim their prize by contacting me (vacuumpumpman or txbrew) through private message here on site.
> 
> 
> Good luck and big thanks to Wine making talk to make this happen
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to . Entries must be received by December 2nd. Void where prohibited.International winners to pay shipping. Limit One (1) entry per household. WineMakingTalk.com is not responsible for prizes.



I've been dreaming about owning this!


----------



## Shellyblair

I "liked" and "tweeted". Would love the chance to own one!


----------



## moc513

Thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## Debbie5555

Pick me, pick me!


----------



## Inverted

I really want to win!


----------



## JElliston

This would be awesomeness!!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

*LESS THAN 1 WEEK AWAY- BEFORE SOMEONE WINS AN ALLINONEWINEPUMP !*

If you have not signed up yet - now is the time.


----------



## drumlinridgewinery

Your facebook page has been shared my good man.

Thanks for the chance

Jeremy


----------



## Redbird1

I shared the website on my Twitter feed. Would love to have one of these. Thanks for giving everyone the opportunity to win one.


----------



## Putterrr

I'm in. I passed your info on to a friend that liked my vac pump setup

cheers and Thx


----------



## barbiek

And the winner is?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

barbiek said:


> And the winner is?



I know that TXBREW is busy till Monday - so I will sit down and go thru all the posts for any duplicates. Then I will use a random number generator to pick that winning number


----------



## vacuumpumpman

We have a winner !!

mgmarty - please respond to this post and or PM within the next 24 hours 

Congratulations


----------



## cmason1957

Congrats to mgmarty!!! You are going to love this tool.


----------



## Inverted

Glad I bought one in anticipation of not winning haha! Congrats!


----------



## jgmann67

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## dralarms

Congrats to mgmarty


----------



## mgmarty

*All in one pump.*

I cannot believe it!!! YAHOO!!!!
Oh is this baby ever going to get some use!!! Thank you!


----------



## trolo

Congrats!!! I am so jealous !!! Maybe Santa will get me one?


----------



## barbiek

thanks Steve and congrats mgmarty!


----------



## Rampage4all

Congratulations mgmarty


----------



## vernsgal

Congrats mgmarty !


----------



## winehomie

I demand a recount!!!! Congrats Mgmarty


----------



## JohnT

Special thanks to Steve (VacuumPumpMan) for this very generous giveaway! 

Congrats Mgmarty!


----------



## mgmarty

I decided to rack my wine. I racked 28 gallons of wine in less than an hour!! 5 carboys and two gallon jugs. No lifting, just shuffling the carboys around. It is fast!! Love this thing!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

mgmarty said:


> View attachment 33489
> 
> 
> I decided to rack my wine. I racked 28 gallons of wine in less than an hour!! 5 carboys and two gallon jugs. No lifting, just shuffling the carboys around. It is fast!! Love this thing!



@ mgmarty

I am glad that you are enjoying your Allinonewinepump ! 

I really like the picture you posted also !


----------

